# Louisiana 3D Archers



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

tjs111106 said:


> Just wondering how many shooters are on here from Louisiana. I am a transplant from Oklahoma did a lot of shooting in that state for awhile and went into the Marine Corps. Looking to get back into the saddle again and wondering about ranges and such.


Where you at??? :wink:


----------



## "GOON" (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey man u need to join the BSBA, they will send you a book with all of the 3-D clubs and dates of the shoots. It would be a good way to find out what you need 2 know bout the bayou state, for hunting and shooting!


----------



## biga1976 (Jan 24, 2006)

*bsba*

goon is right the best source of imformation that we have for 3d shoots and schedules is the bsba. they even hold a few shoots of there own. they have a banquet in the spring that is a great event to attend.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Ditto on BSBA, If you are ever in the Kinder area let me know I have a range at my home you are welcome to shoot on.


----------



## tjs111106 (Jun 26, 2007)

right on thanks all. I am in the Tickfaw area near hammond


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

If you are ever in the Shreveport area look me up. We have 2 3D shoots a month in this area starting in January.


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

tangi.abitaweb.com/

This is the Tangi Archery Club in Baton Rouge-not too far from Tickfaw. Lots of 3-D and field archery.


----------



## electraglide (Aug 27, 2006)

*Baton Rouge*

Hey fellas, just moved to Walker, LA from Tennessee. Where are y'all at in Baton Rouge??


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

electraglide said:


> Hey fellas, just moved to Walker, LA from Tennessee. Where are y'all at in Baton Rouge??


Tangi archery club is located in Waddel Wildlife Refuge. They are a great group of people to shoot with.


----------

